# Supplements and vitamins?



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

1 multi-vitamin in the morning with breakfast, 1 vitamin C tablet in the evening. 

21 yrs old. 

It's good for the cartilage and joints, which take quite a beating  !!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

None. We've managed to survive 250,000 years without "Extreme super weight gainer colon blow ripped overcompensating silverback gorilla testosterone 50000000000XL" powder. :dunno:

I used to work with a man much smarter than myself for a couple years who told me as much. He has a PhD in nutrition, looks like Beavis, does a killer Butthead impression, and is built like a brick shithouse. We evolved on Earth, and we are designed to thrive on this planet with what this planet has to offer. Seemed to work for him, he could bench press a Volkswagen. Barring disease, just eat right and your body will take care of the rest. Anything extra is just pissed out.

EDIT: As an aside, breakfast truly is the most important meal of the day, it's not just a cheesy saying. Metabolic and circadian homeostasis inexorably depend on you dumping fuel into the tank in the morning. It's important for far more reasons than the PSA commercials can come up with.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> Barring disease, just eat right and your body will take care of the rest. Anything extra is just pissed out.


yea... like i said, i don't eat breakfast most of the time - hence the crackpowder


as for the rest... you're right, it sure is hard to piss out a disease. i know a "guy" who tried to piss out his leprosy and his dick just fell off :dunno:


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

You got it MonkeySpunk. My theory is that if I don't get it from the food I eat, then I don't need it.
Guys at work keep trying to tell me that I should take supplements, but I've always been the one who ends up doing the heavy work instead of them(they complain that it's too heavy).
When I was in the army, they did all those tests to make sure that I had the problem nutrients and vitamins(I weighed too much for my height), and to their surprise I had plenty of everything. No supplements needed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> None. We've managed to survive 250,000 years without "Extreme super weight gainer colon blow ripped overcompensating silverback gorilla testosterone 50000000000XL" powder. :dunno:
> 
> I used to work with a man much smarter than myself for a couple years who told me as much. He has a PhD in nutrition, looks like Beavis, does a killer Butthead impression, and is built like a brick shithouse. We evolved on Earth, and we are designed to thrive on this planet with what this planet has to offer. Seemed to work for him, he could bench press a Volkswagen. Barring disease, just eat right and your body will take care of the rest. Anything extra is just pissed out.
> 
> EDIT: As an aside, breakfast truly is the most important meal of the day, it's not just a cheesy saying. Metabolic and circadian homeostasis inexorably depend on you dumping fuel into the tank in the morning. It's important for far more reasons than the PSA commercials can come up with.


For the most part, I believe this. I do take Whey post workout, and fish oil to balance that omega 3mega 6.

Other than that, vitamins and minerals come from fruits and vegetables, minimizing antinutrients, so most of it goes to me instead of binding to other molecules that get dumped out.

Also, the thing about breakfast is also true. Within the hour of waking up, accompanied with a couple of glasses of water to start me off properly hydrated.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Nutrition*

It's a fascinating story.

We don't live the way our ancestors lived. That's good and bad. Life expectancy is longer but quality of life isn't always. Still, when we find preserved remains, we often see the same diseases we fight today. They just killed at 30 or 40.

Having fought weight gain all my life, I try to stay on top of current nutritional thoughts. I remain skeptical of many.

I also had a heart attack, high blood pressure, and high cholesterol. I'm a typical old guy.

What changed? Exercise is the biggest factor. It has to be frequent for most people...4 - 5 times a week. Yes, I know some folks don't need to do that...more power to them...but most need it.

On the nutrition side, I take a very high quality multivitamin daily and I try to eat well (this is the key). I also take fish oil caps (good for cholesterol and arthritis and they're inexpensive). Like most older folks, I take an aspirin daily and plant sterols for cholesterol.

Beyond that, I snowboard as often as possible - 20 - 30 hard days a year...sometimes a bit more.

The other nutritional thing I recommend is (sounds corny) smiling. It reduces blood pressure and stress and makes you easier to be around.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Holy crap, workout 4--5 times a day?!?! How many days? You can only do that a few times every year, or you'll burn out EASILY. You may be able to do that a couple of days back-to-back, but your nutrition is going to be whacked. You realize if you do that regularly, and you've got quality workouts, you're gonna need to take in 8,000--10,000 calories/day to actually make progress and keep yourself from overtraining. Couldn't imagine how long it would take your body to adapt to that.

Most people actually only need to workout once per day. The elite can stick in two or three regularly, if they're right on the ball with their nutrition and sleep. There are a couple of days a year, even the best athletes can put in 5 workouts in one day, or even do a second day with 5 workouts without burning out. But regularly you're asking for trouble.

The only way I can think of doing 4--5 workouts/day is if they're all bodyweight, lightweight, close lever arm stuff, which is what our ancestors would do for living. These days, you can be much more efficient with heavy weights.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Workout*

Sorry...typo....fixed it.

4 - 5 times per week.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Fish oil Omega 3 and vitamin B complex, and Biotin. My body is out of whack and need the extra help until I get it back to functioning order. Otherwise, what Munky said.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

I take a multi-vitamin, vitamin C 1000 mg, and vitamin D3 1000 i.u. I had my vitamin D level checked after I broke my wrist and I was a little D deficient. Most people living in northern states are vitamin D deficient in the winter since we do not get enough natural sunlight and vitamin D is needed for normal bone metabolism. A multi-vitamin is usually not enough since vitamin D is not easy to absorb. There was also a recent study that showed the majority of patients with fractures had vitamin D deficiency. It is a good idea to get your vitamin D level checked and take D3 supplements if needed.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

^^ great tip!! 

As of like 2 weeks ago I'm doing exactly that (minus the vitamin D - which I'll be picking up tonight it seems lol )

As a University student, I often have to eat on the go. Meaning that a bowl of pasta, while filling, doesn't cover essential nutrients - which is why I compensate with supplements when I have to.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

Try to find one that says "D3" on the label. It is easier to absorb and try to also get the recommended daily amount of calcium. I try to keep my bones strong especially because snowboarding is high impact. 
This is interesting information on the importance of vitamin D: 
Time for more vitamin D - Harvard Health Publications
This diagram from that website says it all.








"Except during the summer months, the skin makes little if any vitamin D from the sun at latitudes above 37 degrees north (in the United States, the shaded region in the map) or below 37 degrees south of the equator. People who live in these areas are at relatively greater risk for vitamin D deficiency."


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> None. We've managed to survive 250,000 years without "Extreme super weight gainer colon blow ripped overcompensating silverback gorilla testosterone 50000000000XL" powder. :dunno:
> 
> I used to work with a man much smarter than myself for a couple years who told me as much. He has a PhD in nutrition, looks like Beavis, does a killer Butthead impression, and is built like a brick shithouse. We evolved on Earth, and we are designed to thrive on this planet with what this planet has to offer. Seemed to work for him, he could bench press a Volkswagen. Barring disease, just eat right and your body will take care of the rest. Anything extra is just pissed out.
> 
> EDIT: As an aside, breakfast truly is the most important meal of the day, it's not just a cheesy saying. Metabolic and circadian homeostasis inexorably depend on you dumping fuel into the tank in the morning. It's important for far more reasons than the PSA commercials can come up with.





Straick said:


> You got it MonkeySpunk. My theory is that if I don't get it from the food I eat, then I don't need it.
> Guys at work keep trying to tell me that I should take supplements, but I've always been the one who ends up doing the heavy work instead of them(they complain that it's too heavy).
> When I was in the army, they did all those tests to make sure that I had the problem nutrients and vitamins(I weighed too much for my height), and to their surprise I had plenty of everything. No supplements needed.




Yes!! People who are on the same page as me!! There are few people who feel this way....everyone is led to believe by the industry that you NEED to take supplements or else your workout is a waste or something of the sort. While some do help....your better off without them (meaning the "Extreme super weight gainer colon blow ripped overcompensating silverback gorilla testosterone 50000000000XL" that Munky was talking about.) Vitamins and all that are another story...I dont mean this for vitamins. 

QFT guys....:thumbsup:


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot for that article!!

I plan to take a nutrition course for my next semester because despite my interest and care for my health, I'm noticing that there's so much stuff I don't know yet. 

''Some experts already recommend at least 800 to 1,000 IU of vitamin D per day for adults.''

Wow, that's equivalent to 4-5 cans of tuna per day. Sometimes I'll have 2 in a day but never more than that. Anything else I eat isn't a significant source of vitamin D.

Good to know.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

fredericp64 said:


> Thanks a lot for that article!!
> 
> I plan to take a nutrition course for my next semester because despite my interest and care for my health, I'm noticing that there's so much stuff I don't know yet.
> 
> ...


Nutrition is a very interesting area. Also, be careful not to eat too much tuna. Tuna is high in mercury and eating too much can be dangerous.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll eat a can pretty much every day.

When I train in the summer it often happens that I'll have two. 

What if I took de-mercury-ing tablets loll!? Do those exist? Cause I don't really see myself not eating them, due to their practical side and low cost.


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

The only way to get mercury out that I know of is time. You really should avoid eating so much tuna because mercury causes neurological issues("mad hatter" to be precise). The problem with mercury is, due to it being a heavy metal, that it builds up in your body over time, and slowly does damage to you.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

Straick said:


> The only way to get mercury out that I know of is time. You really should avoid eating so much tuna because mercury causes neurological issues("mad hatter" to be precise). The problem with mercury is, due to it being a heavy metal, that it builds up in your body over time, and slowly does damage to you.


Exactly. My friend was telling me about a friend of his who happened to be a first year medical student and a fitness nut. He would work out for 2 hours every day and put tuna in a blender and make it into a drink which is disgusting really. He had 3 or 4 servings of tuna a day and then a friend of his told him to get a blood test and his mercury was at toxic levels. He is fine now but eating too much tuna can be dangerous.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Yes!! People who are on the same page as me!! There are few people who feel this way....everyone is led to believe by the industry that you NEED to take supplements or else your workout is a waste or something of the sort. While some do help....your better off without them (meaning the "Extreme super weight gainer colon blow ripped overcompensating silverback gorilla testosterone 50000000000XL" that Munky was talking about.) Vitamins and all that are another story...I dont mean this for vitamins.
> 
> QFT guys....:thumbsup:


You may not necessarily need whey, but it does get digested slightly faster than eggs, which are the only other thing I'd consider post workout as a protein source. Are you better off without the whey? Probably not, but certainly not including it doesn't mean you're wasting your time. Other than that and fish oil, any other supplement is not worth it. That being said, I wouldn't use it in any other meal besides post workout because all it is is a supplement, and nothing more. It's much better to have real food.

If you really want to gain the weight, I would opt for GOMAD (gallon of milk a day). I'd still take whey post workout, but raw GOMAD is really the way to go.


----------



## sgrenades (Sep 18, 2014)

*ski/snowboard supplements*

Hey guys, 

check out snowgrenades.com. `I've been taking it for awhile, it works really well. Loads of energy throughout the day and speeds up my recovery time heaps.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

:signlol: This has got to be the oldest thread I have ever seen trolled in all the forums I've ever been on :rofl2:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

slyder said:


> :signlol: This has got to be the oldest thread I have ever seen trolled in all the forums I've ever been on :rofl2:


If I was going to spam my homemade cocktail of energy powdersin a pill, I sure as he'll wouldn't put it as my screen name.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

sgrenades said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> check out snowgrenades.com. `I've been taking it for awhile, it works really well. Loads of energy throughout the day and speeds up my recovery time heaps.


no.
:computer3:


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Another great first post.......good lord......


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

Well, has anyone's opinions on supplements changed since the origination of this post? There are thousands of new products that have been released since then and plenty of new research.

I personally take a bunch of supplements right now, although I am of the mindset that it is best to get your macro's and vitamins from food, it's just a goddamn pain in the ass.

Right now I am taking whey protein, casein protein, creatine, BCAA's, fish oil, Glucosamine + Chondroitin + MSM, L-Carnitine + Raspberry Ketones, and a multi-vitamin. I have been taking all of these supplements for awhile, but the only ones that I can really notice the difference between when I take them/when I don't are creatine (size, more reps), the Glucosamine+Chondroitin+MSM pills which have done wonders for a shitty elbow that I've broken a couple times, and the L-Carnitine+Raspberry Ketones which seems to give me a bunch of energy (could be a placebo).

I am 24 and workout about 4 times a week.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

JonSnow said:


> Well, has anyone's opinions on supplements changed since the origination of this post? There are thousands of new products that have been released since then and plenty of new research.


I just eat normal. Never ill, besides the odd cold if squeezed into an huge incubator (airplane) for hours. Doing sports 7d/week. 

Only thing I lack from time to time is magnesium (muscle cramps) e.g. after a competition in hot days, sweating a lot. I usually manage to compensate this with lots of lentils n chickpea, and oatmeal. If this doesn’t suffice, I'll take a pure magnesium supplement, maybe once a month.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

man..you have more shit in you than a chemical factory. Did you check your liver? If not do that. I take protein and creatine myself. I’m fine with protein but I'm very careful with creatine it's good, but for short terms. Liver suffers the most from that chemical chaos. I'm not against the supplements, but it should be used very reasonably. Body can produce all the elements it needs if you have a proper diet. Put good in, take good out


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

JonSnow said:


> I am of the mindset that it is best to get your macro's and vitamins from food.


yeah, except unless you grow your own stuff you might just be eating water. that's the problem with the whole "we evolved eating this and our ancestors got by without supplements" argument. food is nowhere near as nutritious as it used to be.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

td.1000 said:


> yeah, except unless you grow your own stuff you might just be eating water. that's the problem with the whole "we evolved eating this and our ancestors got by without supplements" argument. food is nowhere near as nutritious as it used to be.


Also, the chemical cocktail in our factory farm produced foods are likely worse than his supplement regimen. The biggest problem with supplements is the lack of oversight. You really have no idea what you're buying.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Deacon said:


> Also, the chemical cocktail in our factory farm produced foods


So don't buy factory food...? :dunno: 
We have the saying "Du bist was du isst" (you are what you eat). I rather eat no meat than cheap factory held live stock meat... eat less but good quality. 

I get my beef directly from an organic mother cow husbandry, fruits directly from organic harvest yourself farms according to what's in season, dairy food from the local creamery supplied by local small farmers (cows fed with grass n hey, all day on pastures), vedgebles and all the rest from the shop, but also almost exclusively organic.

It's more effort than getting all from a randomn supermarket, sure, but to eat shit food one has no clue where it comes from and how it was produced... bäh. To try to compensate with supplements...? That's a concept I don't get.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

My supplements consist of alcohol. I take them in liquid form, usually in about a 6 or 7 12 oz bottle dose. I then follow that up with a heavy dose of chicken wings (roughly 12, or about 3/4ths of a pound if you measure by weight). Been doing so for about 7 straight years and outside of a few colds I've never been healthier.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh and I'm 5'8" and 130 pounds so you can adjust dosage for weight differences.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I am of the personal opinion that our minds are very powerful, and that with science we can better understand our nutritional needs and develop better foods. I agree that we have evolved to benefit the most from unprocessed foods, and that a lot of the mass produced food we get today has lower nutritional value than its naturally raised counterparts, but I do not think that this means we cannot someday produce superfoods that will be far more nutritious than anything we have now.

I think that supplementation is a fairly new science, and that anyone who takes supplements is letting themselves be a guinea pig of sorts, especially because of the lack of oversight in the supplement industry. However, I am willing to be that guinea pig if I can gain some immediate benefits. Without risk scientific advancement would slow to a crawl in many fields, it is all about managing those risks.

You are taking risks whenever you put something in your body that isn't a food we've evolved to eat, whether it be alcohol, weed, fish oil, or whey protein (in the amounts bodybuilders consume). Some of these substances have had a lot of research done on them, while others have not. I think for instance that having a significant source of radiation in my pocket (cell phone) all day long may have some kind of serious repercussions down the line, but it doesn't mean I'm not gonna use one. I just accept the risk for the immediate tangible benefit.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

neni said:


> So don't buy factory food...? :dunno:
> We have the saying "Du bist was du isst" (you are what you eat). I rather eat no meat than cheap factory held live stock meat... eat less but good quality.
> 
> I get my beef directly from an organic mother cow husbandry, fruits directly from organic harvest yourself farms according to what's in season, dairy food from the local creamery supplied by local small farmers (cows fed with grass n hey, all day on pastures), vedgebles and all the rest from the shop, but also almost exclusively organic.
> ...


Easier said than done here. The big GMO companies are/have taken over. If a GMO field is plant next to a non-GMO field and there is seed blowover, the company will DNA test the crop, if it proves to be one of theirs the innocent farmer gets sued. GMOs have purchased our government. It's gross.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Deacon said:


> Easier said than done here. The big GMO companies are/have taken over. If a GMO field is plant next to a non-GMO field and there is seed blowover, the company will DNA test the crop, if it proves to be one of theirs the innocent farmer gets sued. GMOs have purchased our government. It's gross.


Dang... we see that sometimes in documentaries abt over there but as everything is biased, one thinks "can't be _that_ bad".

Here, we've seen a shift to the good IMO. If you can't compete, specialize. As farmers here (_all_ are tiny farms, small live stock compared to over there) can't compete with cheap mass production EU imports, many of them chose to make a cange and become organic producers. While you could only get organic stuff in specialized health food stores 15y ago, nowadays it's just everywhere, the big supermarkets even use the local produced / organic wave for their image campaigns.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah, I have heard a lot about how big corporations like Monsanto have taken over the agricultural industry, with their GMO crops, without anyone noticing in the USA. It seems like we have found lots of evidence to suggest that many of these GMO crops are in fact dangerous or less nutritious than their unmodified counterparts. This could become extremely dangerous if the GM species of crop with bad DNA got so pervasive as to effectively cause the natural crops to become extinct, after all Darwin teaches us that variety in the gene pool is the key to a species evolution and survival. However, I don't think that this will happen.

I also think that GMOs have the possibility of being very beneficial to humans in the future if we are careful about their use. We are effectively speeding up and manipulating evolution to suit our purposes. The problem is that because it is such a new science we are very bad at predicting the possibilities of risk involved.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> So don't buy factory food...? :dunno:
> We have the saying "Du bist was du isst" (you are what you eat). I rather eat no meat than cheap factory held live stock meat... eat less but good quality.
> 
> I get my beef directly from an organic mother cow husbandry, fruits directly from organic harvest yourself farms according to what's in season, dairy food from the local creamery supplied by local small farmers (cows fed with grass n hey, all day on pastures), vedgebles and all the rest from the shop, but also almost exclusively organic.
> ...


See how well that scales with 320M people. People tend to forget that we are the 3rd most populous country in the world. NYC metro has more people than Switzerland, lets see what happens when they all decide to turn up to the local farms that are within 50 miles.

That said, we do still have plenty of local for those who decide to look. My brother just got back from his first trip to France. Naturally he came back and bought an espresso machine, but also fell in love with the butter. Low and behold, a little search and he found some local places that have fresh butter from grain fed cows that tastes just like what he had in europe, granted at almost twice the price.

Don't take this as an us/them rant. It's not, I love and appreciate the food across the pond. But other than just greed there are some other reasons things are as they are.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> See how well that scales with 320M people. People tend to forget that we are the 3rd most populous country in the world.


I get your point, and your excample made me smile . Yes, it sure won't be manageable for _all_ products and everybody all the time. But if it's the point that resources lack for more organic production, just one point: production of meat requires loads of recourse (depending on the animal around 1:15 kg ratio). Who's 1st on the list of per capita meat consumption ww?

Anyway, don't want to argue either :whiteflag: Just saying eat less meat, try to get as much fresh food as possible.


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

mmm... beef jerky on the chairlift!


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

lab49232 said:


> My supplements consist of alcohol. I take them in liquid form, usually in about a 6 or 7 12 oz bottle dose. I then follow that up with a heavy dose of chicken wings (roughly 12, or about 3/4ths of a pound if you measure by weight). Been doing so for about 7 straight years and outside of a few colds I've never been healthier.





lab49232 said:


> Oh and I'm 5'8" and 130 pounds so you can adjust dosage for weight differences.


2: More power to you. How old are you?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

davidj said:


> 2: More power to you. How old are you?


I was thinking the same thing. Fuck. I turn 33 in a few weeks and last week after a lifestyle of careless drinking and high acid diet, I was diagnosed with gastritis. I'm on day 10 of no bread, cheese, red meat, coffee and booze. My five food groups. No I'm on a high fiber Mediterranean-esque diet. Coffee was my lifeline I'm dying without it. At least I'll be in lean shape for the winter. Supplements and vitamins are slowly being added.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Fuck. I turn 33 in a few weeks and last week after a lifestyle of careless drinking and high acid diet, I was diagnosed with gastritis. I'm on day 10 of no bread, cheese, red meat, coffee and booze. My five food groups. No I'm on a high fiber Mediterranean-esque diet. Coffee was my lifeline I'm dying without it. At least I'll be in lean shape for the winter. Supplements and vitamins are slowly being added.


Bahahaha I'm actually only 28. But I stick to almost a purely meat and potatoes midwest diet mixed with copious amounts of beer and whiskey. I hate salad, for veggies I eat only corn and survive on hot sauce. But I had the luxury of spending a week in ICU last year due to a serious snowboarding injury and was informed I was the epitome of health, you know excluding the lacerated liver and ruptured adrenal gland. I honestly haven't been sick beyond a cold and one run in with strep in over 15 years, and the last time I threw up from anything but alcohol I was 9.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

lab49232 said:


> Bahahaha I'm actually only 28. But I stick to almost a purely meat and potatoes midwest diet mixed with copious amounts of beer and whiskey. I hate salad, for veggies I eat only corn and survive on hot sauce. But I had the luxury of spending a week in ICU last year due to a serious snowboarding injury and was informed I was the epitome of health, you know excluding the lacerated liver and ruptured adrenal gland. I honestly haven't been sick beyond a cold and one run in with strep in over 15 years, and the last time I threw up from anything but alcohol I was 9.


should work out perfect, check back in 10 years.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> should work out perfect, check back in 10 years.


Ya I have a feeling it won't be good due to multiple grandparents dying of pancreatic cancer, but I bet I'll be the same as every gluten free purely organic eating person out there. Gluten intolerance is a fad and myth, and your body only can absorb so much of a substance at a time hence why people pee green when taking a bunch of vitamins. You're pissing away money and three fourths of what you took in. I am the least healthy individual I know but at the same time to this point I get sick far less than everyone else I know. :shrug:

When people who are insanely healthy and concerned with what they eat start living longer, healthier lives than the regular grocery store shopper starts living I'll start paying attention. Of course at that point it will probably be too late. Then again my great grandparents lived to their mid 90s doing exactly the same thing as me so if I make it to 70 I'll call that a win. But let's be honest a tree well, creek hole, or avalanche will probably take me out long before that.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> When people who are insanely healthy and concerned with what they eat start living longer, healthier lives than the regular grocery store shopper starts living I'll start paying attention.


Vegetarians have longer life expectancy than meat eaters

yep, 9.5 years longer. just a quick google search, I'm sure you can find others. but whatever works for you.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

td.1000 said:


> Vegetarians have longer life expectancy than meat eaters
> 
> yep, 9.5 years longer. just a quick google search, I'm sure you can find others. but whatever works for you.


This is like listening to the ******** on oxygen that still smoke at the hospital I work at. "My pappy smoked all day long, ate bacon for breakfast, burgers fer lunch and steaks fer dinner while washing it down with brown water his whole life, and he was was a huntin and kickin to the end. Fit as an ox." Bull shit, obviously monkey see monkey do and here you are out of breath going from your car to the clinic. Fucking ignorant morons.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

That's a very interesting study, but I think it proves more about what we don't know about all of the factors involved with longevity than what we do know. Although the study clearly shows a correlation between being a vegetarian and and having a longer life span, it does not show causation and it even admits to there being many other factors involved that could have effected the results.

Here's another study that shows unexpected results Slightly overweight people may live longer, study suggests


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

td.1000 said:


> Vegetarians have longer life expectancy than meat eaters
> 
> yep, 9.5 years longer. just a quick google search, I'm sure you can find others. but whatever works for you.


New studies have also shown that vegetarians are a pain in the ass to go out to eat with. :tongue4:


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

JonSnow said:


> That's a very interesting study, but I think it proves more about what we don't know about all of the factors involved with longevity than what we do know. Although the study clearly shows a correlation between being a vegetarian and and having a longer life span, it does not show causation and it even admits to there being many other factors involved that could have effected the results.
> 
> Here's another study that shows unexpected results Slightly overweight people may live longer, study suggests


you are right. it's never one study that proves or disproves something. but over a large enough sample I'm sure you'd be able to prove eating veggies every now and then is more healthy than eating wings and drinking whisky all day.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

td.1000 said:


> Vegetarians have longer life expectancy than meat eaters
> 
> yep, 9.5 years longer. just a quick google search, I'm sure you can find others. but whatever works for you.


If a study showed that snowboarding was bad for your joints, and therefore decreased your life span dramatically, would we give it up?????

There's no way in the world I'm gonna give up my char grilled meats for mung beans, just so I can go on livin an extra 9.5 years of eatin more mung beans!!!!!


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> If a study showed that snowboarding was bad for your joints, and therefore decreased your life span dramatically, would we give it up?????
> 
> There's no way in the world I'm gonna give up my char grilled meats for mung beans, just so I can go on livin an extra 9.5 years of eatin more mung beans!!!!!


of course not! just like I won't give up my after-boarding poutine. but I'm not arguing to anyone that it's the healthy thing to do.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Mmmmmm, poutine!!!!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Mmmmmm, poutine!!!!!


What's poutine??


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> What's poutine??


Basically, Chips (Fries), Cheese, and Gravy!!!!! 

A Canadian staple that I'm fond of!!!!!

Ceasers however!!!!! uke:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> If a study showed that snowboarding was bad for your joints, and therefore decreased your life span dramatically, would we give it up?????
> 
> There's no way in the world I'm gonna give up my char grilled meats for mung beans, just so I can go on livin an extra 9.5 years of eatin more mung beans!!!!!


_Abso-*freakin*-lutly_ 



td.1000 said:


> of course not! just like I won't give up my after-boarding poutine. but I'm not arguing to anyone that it's the healthy thing to do.



….Don't drink, 


….Don't smoke,


…. Eat healthy,


…..Exercise!!!

*
DIE ANYWAY!!!* 




-EDIT-,… OH Yeah,.. Great job adding 4 more pages to a thread 5 years dead when you started! :thumbsup:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

And all of this proves my point! I can make studies and get stats to literally show anything I want. Hell with enough creativity I can find a way to make a stat the shows the health benefits of smoking meth. Causation people. There is a huge difference. 

With the exception of the obvious like cirrhosis being caused by booze, health food and life expectancy factors are pretty much completely unproven. Yet the health food craze has hit and people are sucking the proverbial teat and blowing billions of dollars for pills, vitamins, shakes and the like and none of them are any healthier than the rest of us who understand what marketing and being sold BS is. Guess what everything causes cancer, and everything causes death. 

Oh and chicken wings and beer are good, so very very good.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> _Abso-*freakin*-lutly_
> 
> -EDIT-,… OH Yeah,.. Great job adding 4 more pages to a thread 5 years dead when you started! :thumbsup:


Trolling at it's finest :wavetowel2:


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> Health food and life expectancy factors are pretty much completely unproven.


of course they are. you probably don't believe in global warming either because you can find one or two studies that say it's not happening.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Fuck we over analyze shit to death these days. Every news story somehow is obama, "the government", or Monsantos fault. The media is fucked. Our food is garbage. We're all narcissistic. Everything is cancer causing. The NIMBY syndrome is at an all time high.

Overwhelming strong theory: long before the sun runs out of fuel, it will have become hot enough to reduce our lovely floating water ball into scorched earth.

So we're all fucked anyway.

Live the life you want to live! If that means you want to scarf down 100 cheeseburgers a day and think you'll be fine, go for it! Just don't expect the rest of us to feel bad when your grandkid asks why grandpa died at 50 from a heart attack.

If you want to smoke a carton a day, go for it! But fuck you if you want me to help pay for your surgery...

You want to drink your face off? AWESOME! But when you're a 38 year old parent who can't afford to take care of her offspring, but still manages to afford to get shitfaced every weekend... Don't expect help from the rest of society.

GROW THE FUCK UP PEOPLE, AND LEARN TO HAVE FUN WHILE YOU CAN!


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

td.1000 said:


> of course they are. you probably don't believe in global warming either because you can find one or two studies that say it's not happening.


Ha but I can scientifically prove humans were designed to eat meat :shrug: Nothing wrong if you want to eat vegetarian for animal rights reasons and such but it's not inherently the better option.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Fuck we over analyze shit to death these days. Every news story somehow is obama, "the government", or Monsantos fault. The media is fucked. Our food is garbage. We're all narcissistic. Everything is cancer causing. The NIMBY syndrome is at an all time high.
> 
> Overwhelming strong theory: long before the sun runs out of fuel, it will have become hot enough to reduce our lovely floating water ball into scorched earth.
> 
> ...


Exactly! Live how you want to live, and if you are concerned about living longer just keep monitoring yourself but it sure as hell isn't gonna save you're life. That's such a great saying: "life saving". Guess what nothing saves your life, it's death delaying at best.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

td.1000 said:


> of course they are. you probably don't believe in global warming either because you can find one or two studies that say it's not happening.


I thought they called that "Climate Change" now?????


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Fuck we over analyze shit to death these days. Every news story somehow is obama, "the government", or Monsantos fault. The media is fucked. Our food is garbage. We're all narcissistic. Everything is cancer causing. The NIMBY syndrome is at an all time high.
> 
> Overwhelming strong theory: long before the sun runs out of fuel, it will have become hot enough to reduce our lovely floating water ball into scorched earth.
> 
> ...


All I can eat Maccas, a carton of darts, and a gut load of piss!!!!!

Sounds like fun to me?????


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> All I can eat Maccas, a carton of darts, and a gut load of piss!!!!!
> 
> Sounds like fun to me?????


What the hell are you actually saying?

:shrug::shrug:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Deacon said:


> What the hell are you actually saying?
> 
> :shrug::shrug:


McDonalds, Cigs, Beer.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> McDonalds, Cigs, Beer.


lol, kiwis are hilar.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

td.1000 said:


> of course they are. you probably don't believe in global warming either because you can find one or two studies that say it's not happening.


yeah you know, it's always been this temperature regime, dinosaurs lived in weather like we do, there was no ice age, nothing, it's all because of factories in china and 450 cu in cadillacs :signlol:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Deacon said:


> lol, kiwis are hilar.


If that translates to "Hahaha, Australian's are funny", then thanks!!!!! :happy:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Mizu Kuma said:


> If that translates to "Hahaha, Australian's are funny", then thanks!!!!! :happy:


Kiwis, ozzys. Eh potatoe, potato. They're all the same.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Kiwis, ozzys. Eh potatoe, potato. They're all the same.


It's "Aussies"!!!!! (Not pronounced "Orsies")

And "Kiwis"!!!!! (Pronounced "Sheep Shaggers")


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> If that translates to "Hahaha, Australian's are funny", then thanks!!!!! :happy:


Oops, I thought you were from NZ. You're goofier than the average OZ. :signlol:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Deacon said:


> Oops, I thought you were from NZ. You're goofier than the average OZ. :signlol:


Why thank yee kind sir!!!!!


----------

